# Happy 3rd Birthday Jasper



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I wanted to wish My Jasper, my true Guardian




























a very
















I believe with all Jaspers elbow problems, and all my injuries, surgeries, etc, we were meant to be together







I will always do what is best for Jasper and his future, I will never act in any selfish matter, and protect him in every way I can. Jasper is so special to me









We will officially celebrate Jasper birthday tommorow with steak dinners







(with Jasper and Macy getting their own







(of course cake will be there as well









From the boys down at the pub










Some pictures of Jasper growing up



































































































Tastes like Chicken




























Jasper's father deciding that sometimes torture techniques gets better results then clicker training or NILIF






















































































Also wanted to make a tribute to my very first dog, Sebastian










Jasper and I (and our delegates) will endorse Jack Bauer for President 2008, Jack gets results


















Thanks for sharing in Jaspers big day


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday J-man!!! Hope you got lots of yummies. I love all your pictures but the one of you looking down the steps is my all-time favorite. Gracie sends you kisses!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66Happy Birthday J-man!!! Hope you got lots of yummies. I love all your pictures but the one of you looking down the steps is my all-time favorite. Gracie sends you kisses!


Thanks Jen









Ironically you and Gracie were my first friends on this great forum, and you and Gracie were the first to wish J-man









And you were the first one to give him his first nickname, the J-man









Thanks again


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

Jasper!










We hope you have the very best Birthday! We love you, and know much you mean to your Papa !


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>*<span style='font-size: 26pt'><span style="color: #3366FF">HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU DISAGREEABLE SO AND SO</span> </span>*</span>


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SimonaJasper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










that is great Simona, that was so nice, Jasper is totally









There should be some cake left, I could utilize the random act of kindness and share some









Thanks Simona, Leica and Bailey









Simona, Leica's head has gotten bigger







(she is great looking


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MaxGunnar<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>*<span style='font-size: 26pt'><span style="color: #3366FF">HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU DISAGREEABLE SO AND SO</span> </span>*</span>










I am never disagreeable









LOL, I can't help it that I am always right









I am the originator of that line, which Rick always tries (does) steal from me









thanks Max


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Jasper! What a handsome big man you have grown to be!! Those ear shots as a puppy are priceless








Looks like you guys have had many good times!!


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

What a handsome young man that sweet puppy grew up to be







Enjoy your steak & cake! Now that is an ideal birthday meal









Jack...great picture tribute to your handsome Jasper!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Jasper and I say thank you very much Steph and GSD









Jack


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy birthday, Jasper !!









i feel honored to share a birthday with such an awsome GSD as you !!!









hope this year is incredibly wonderful for you and your 'poppy'


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Jasper!
I LOVE all the great pictures. Jasper, you sure are a handsome looking dude!









(I guess since I'm late on my birthday wishes I owe Jasper some Italian ice cream, huh?)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How did I miss Jasper's birthday?!?!?! Happy birthday big boy!







My favorite pic is the one of him with his head down among the leaves!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Oh, I agree. Isn't that a cool picture? Great colors.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Jasper. I was out of town. I hope you had a wonderful birthday and that you get a nice red Jeep for your birthday!









(oh, ok, a tan jeep...to match your fur...such a color coordinated stylish guy!







)


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jasper!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy birthday Jasper, you big handsome guy!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks again everyone,

Jasper said the steak and cake was yummy









He wished you all could have shared in the festivities









And so did I


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Your right Jack, you and Jasper are 2 peas in a pod!! Couldnt have a better match. And to many more years to come!!!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Sorry I missed your b-day, Jasper while I was away. Hope you had a great one and many more to come!


----------

